# Desert safari tips and suggestions



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

Which companies I should look into for this? I really want to go and experience the desert. I want to do a half day tour, like an afternoon and evening one. Like camel riding, dune bashing, bbq dinner and belly dancing. I was looking into Arabian Adventures, but they seem to charge over 300aed for it. I dont want to spend that much only for one afternoon.
I work in a hotel, and we are getting good deals for like Ferrari world 45aed, or 75 for yas waterworld, so I would prefer to get a discount as a hotelier if possible. 

Anybody has some tips and suggestions?


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Ask the people in your hotel that make these offers available


----------



## Pedjat87 (Mar 28, 2013)

I did and Arabian Adventures dont provide any discount for us in Rotana. Their price is like 320aed, and I am trying to find a better deal than that. Everything around 200 would be acceptable, but I would pay 300 too if there is no better deal.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Pedjat87 said:


> I did and Arabian Adventures dont provide any discount for us in Rotana. Their price is like 320aed, and I am trying to find a better deal than that. Everything around 200 would be acceptable, but I would pay 300 too if there is no better deal.


If there are six or seven of you going, you can try to book an entire SUV and it will be much cheaper splitting the cost per person. I usually go with the mid range Arabian Nights Desert Safari. 

Another option would be to buy the Entertainment Book (family blue book) for 356 dhs online, and then use the buy 1 get 1 free vouchers inside, and each of you will only have to pay 210 dhs (splitting the cost of the book + half price on the safari for 6 people).

HTH


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

There's a groupon deal in dubai at the moment for only 75aed per person.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2013)

If you want to enjoy this safari then be ready to pay for Arabian Adventures. Have been with them two times - same good. Not perfect, but in Dubai perfects safari could be only organised by you and your friends. So, call Arabian Adventures, is the best in the market.


----------

